# Ancient Arabian Architecture



## JWW427 (Jun 17, 2021)

This is mainstream stuff, but its great footage.
Disclosure? Close to it?
Were standing stone circles used as portals for a mining operation?
Was the Annunaki involved? Slaves?
Enjoy.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8A0LpX7_yM_


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 17, 2021)

Some great pics of Hegra here.

The Mysterious Ancient City of Hegra (Mada’in Saleh) in Saudi Arabia


----------



## freygeist (Jun 17, 2021)

Amazing, but it really makes you wonder, why Saudi-Arabia is spared by the Cabal, while other nations in this region and their cultural sites are being destroyed like in Iraq, Syria or Afghanistan.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 18, 2021)

freygeist said:


> Amazing, but it really makes you wonder, why Saudi-Arabia is spared by the Cabal, while other nations in this region and their cultural sites are being destroyed like in Iraq, Syria or Afghanistan.


Perhaps this shines a light on your question?

Saudi Binladin Group - Wikipedia

These puppet "sheiks" work for the Usa.

There is nothing Roman or Christian heritage to see there too. 
Whatever there might have been is probably already destroyed under "wahabi islam".
Edit:
The Saudi are also really close friends with the usual banking suspects.


----------



## Hatem89 (Jun 20, 2021)

Not suprise. The Koran tells different stories (_Kıssa)_ from the Bible in this  topic as well. For example, People of Ad (_Prophet Hud's people_) and People of Thamud (_Prophet Saleh's people) _who have gigantic height and weight, are builders of great cities, cave-settlements, towers etc.

"_Seest thou not how thy Lord dealt with the ´Ad (people)?!
Of the (city of) Iram, with lofty *pillars*,
The like of which were not produced in (all) the land!

And with the Thamud (people), who cut out (huge)* rocks* in the valley?" (89: 6-10)_

It is mentioned called People of Saba' who had builded huge dams amoung mountains and carried waters by channels from upper area to the city. But because of their ungratefullness, God demolished the Dams and waters destroyed the city with inhabitants.

"There was, for Saba', aforetime, a Sign in their home-land - two Gardens to the right and to the left. "Eat of the Sustenance (provided) by your Lord, and be grateful to Him: a territory fair and happy, and a Lord Oft-Forgiving.
But they turned away (from Allah., and We sent against them the Flood  (released) from the Dams, and We converted their two garden (rows) into "gardens" producing bitter fruit, and tamarisks, and some few (stunted) Lote-trees. (34: 15-16)

I don't support my faith, just sharing some info. Sorry for my language, I'm not native speaker. This is my first post in same time . God bless you all.

*Verse translations belongs to Yusuf Ali.


----------



## Boudicca (Jun 21, 2021)

freygeist said:


> Amazing, but it really makes you wonder, why Saudi-Arabia is spared by the Cabal, while other nations in this region and their cultural sites are being destroyed like in Iraq, Syria or Afghanistan.


Hi all, first post.  David Icke has an explanation for the House of Saud - says it's Khazarian, but recommend you look that up.


----------

